# [SOLVED] Kernel Panic aftger Update to Kernel-2.6.37

## Javaretto

Hello Everybody

I'm trying to update my kernel to version 2.6.37 using genkernel, but everytime I try to reboot the system with the new kernel, I get the following message:

```
...

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

List of all partitions:

No filesystem could mount root, tried:  reiserfs ext3 ext2 squashfs vfat iso9660 udf

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #1

Call Trace:

 [<c0402416>] ? prtink+0xf/0x11

 [<c040230c>] panic+0x50/0x14b

...

```

I found this problem appearing on other posts, but non of them could help me out. What could be the problem? What additional information do you need?Last edited by Javaretto on Tue May 10, 2011 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thardy01

need to compile your  hardrive controler into kernel if im not mistaken. if you dont know the correctone post the results of

```
lspci -n
```

----------

## Javaretto

Yes, that is what I read in the other articles, and I couldn't find, what should be missing in the kernel-config. So, maybe, I actually missed something:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27a0 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:27a1 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

01:00.0 0300: 1002:71c4

02:00.0 0200: 8086:109a

03:00.0 0200: 168c:1014 (rev 01)

15:00.0 0607: 104c:ac56

```

What does this information actually tell me and what can I do with it?Last edited by Javaretto on Tue May 10, 2011 5:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## thardy01

```
lspci -n
```

 attemps to give information for all the devices on the pci but "where your hard drive controller sits" as far as what you can do with it go to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx and paste it in the box and it will tell you the name of the kernel drivers you need.

----------

## Javaretto

OK, it says the following: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/IBM/T60P

But how do I find these drivers in the menuconfig? Search doesn't find any matches, when I type "intel-agp" or so...

----------

## thardy01

While in menuconfig 

```
/
```

 allows you to enter search terms if im not mistaken you need i2c-i801. "i would think genkernel would do it automatically". So do

```
genkernal --menuconfig all
```

 And check to see if its there. Also if you want to make your own kernal without genkernel or learn how to take a look at http://kernel-seeds.org/

----------

## Javaretto

I'm not shure, whether I understand you properly, what might be my lack of understanding English. So, you think, what's missing in my config is the driver i2c-i801? How can I check this? I used "/" to search, but whatever I try to find (intel-agp, i2c-i801, other drivers), it says: "No matches found."Last edited by Javaretto on Tue May 10, 2011 5:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## thardy01

Don't worry about the rest of the drivers just now search for 

```
i801
```

 that should point you to

```
 Device Drivers -->I2C support -->I2C Hardware Bus support
```

----------

## Javaretto

Thank you, thardy01, I now also understand, why "/" didn't find anything: The module is called i2c_i801 in the kernel-config. So, I changed to the following settings:

```
Device Drivers   --->

    {*} I2C support   --->

        I2C Hardware Bus support   --->

            <*> Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH)

```

Before, this all was set to be compiled as module. I rebootet the system with the new kernel, but the same error occured as written above...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Javaretto,

You need some of this for your hard drive controller.

The kernel has grown some sub menus in the SATA menu since that was written - you need to enable those.

Yo use that post with genkernel, add the -menuconfig option.

----------

## Javaretto

Thank you very much for your help, thardy01 and NeddySeagoon, it finally worked! I went through menuconfig and activated SATA drivers and that did the job...

----------

